# south coast Wed & Thurs



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> I note that Brogo Dam is now at 97% - anyone know how such a rapid rise in water levels will affect the bass fishing?


I am no expert, but I would assume it's good for fishing, the bass can look for food that might have been out of reach until now.....worth a stop by anyway! beautiful spot and the drive there and back is great too!


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Kim,

I will be back down Batemans Bay Friday - Sun....but will probably not be able to get organised in time to do anything much on Friday until afternoon ...depends on what the family is up to.....

Regarding Maloneys to Tollgates - have not done that myself but spent a lot of time on the water opposite at Caseys etc...Can get rough when the wind comes up...will prolly be fine in closer to Maloneys but can build up around Tollgates - John yaks in this area regularly...he should be able to advise you best...

Picked up the Outback on Saturday...love it!...cant wait to spend more time with it!

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Ash
> 
> So you reckon it might be worth heading south on Friday and coming back thru Cooma after a day's fishing at Brogo??
> 
> Kim


sounds like a good plan to me, I am jelous!

I am hitting mourya tommorrow and on the drive back am now thinking of hitting shallow crossing on dusk for some bass action! what a plan, would be nice to come home with reports of Flathead, Bream and Bass!

Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Ash
> 
> OOOhhhh yes, wouldn't that be lovely!!
> 
> ...


right-e-o, might just meet you there, could do with some tips from someone who knows more than me :wink:

not that I really know where I am going, let me know if I am on the right track.....before Neligen (coming from Canberra) there is a left turn at a signpost that says shallow crossing, you follow this road for a fair way until it crosses over the Clyde (divides the tital flow from the fresh water) is that the launch point?

Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

What sort of time do you think you will be getting there?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am too excited about getting the leave pass to worry about the weather.......though I might regret that later......will see.....

My plans were to hit the mouth of the Moruya river about 10am (give or take) and fish for, well until I have caught either a flathead or bream (could be a long day) and then when i have had enough change location, maybe malabar creek, just up the road and I have caught many many many flathead from there (in fact, was the first time I saw someone fishing from a kayak)......I was thinking of shallow crossing a bit later in the day, late afternoon for an hour or two using poppers....so you might be in the water for a few hours before I get there....so from the launch site are you heading north or south?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaoFPQ8AAEJfgAASQOeuADAoFAA//9/gMAEmoBokxMCJ6JoYmjTRptTIY0aNAMmQ0YjTQNMBKnpNEyU8AmmkaBkBpoYJhILi+8cTXHReXjU9Zibs2nTdUpe2KlQk2lT9g9gc031atmcJRMQJlGUoJWYaEBkW12SXxui2At9qMMxfXSy66fDJ/XXpp0p0R5nqMCbWIci9sTN4g635xb8eA6HcMBgkejMICtJ+K3GjuIk7ap6ZcJRJubbC3KQFBcG2FWrMkaKBGMJHZq3TbPEbA42c9mvDGbZEfnhpmV7dY+B5YYozaF8hhhPaRvdoDyTaB1zJQ774d5QmbZU3woL6ORUaY2GaUQ7qmm5Jap9SUznCZJ62Lal1tsLJq97XXHF9RzKsKoHRC8uc0RYiQkuSnEgzzozwl/i7kinChIVQKeh4


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

For Malabar, you can park and launch here, be mindful when the tide is coming in though, the small opening for the water might cause issues paddling back as it's almost white water rafting in reverse (well looks like it might be anyway)......

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=747306

This is where I will launch from around 10am(ish)

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=747309

Ash....p.s. my mobile is 0402 890 182, should you come down, give me a buzz, I will let you know what the movements are.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

The car of choice by the sounds of it, Subaru!

More specific White Subaru Liberty 99 wagon, look for the AKFF on the back window!


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

> Probably try for about 2pm. Low tide is at about 6


 If you're talking about Shallow Crossing, low tide occurs about 2 1/3 days later - that's Deliverence Country up that way.

Paddle to Tolgates - mmmm - not on my agenda. You might be better going from Guerilla Bay out to the point, or from Barlings.

Don't forget about Long Beach/Maloneys - even more sheltered than southern side of Burri Point when the ne is up. Can be good from there to Yellow Rock and back including Chain Bay on the way - always good for a flattie or two.

Oh yeh - one more thing - watch out for the hammerheads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Hammerhead from the yak would be awesome, where are the most sightings at the moment and what way are they heading?

Might have to go for a look I reckon.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

you gunna take your nail bag Alan


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Funda - red backs are one thing, but hammerheads - that's starting to get serious.

Mate of mine was fishing out of his tinny off Long Beach and Maloneys yesterday and hammerheads up to 4-5ft were around his boat most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got visitors coming this w'end to do some lure testing but will be keen for a bash at them the following w'end if they are still around, would love to land one from the yak thats for sure.

Bazz, what's the nail bag reference mate?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb+BcjUAACRfgAASUKeACpOgECo/5/+wMACjQ1PSmamjUNpDQaZD1DTTR6hhoZDTJoBiGmmjQ0YRT9TSaANAAAAAEMuWprJpI14SGKeQfMigeZudtbpT601Zrpm3pl4hjB917te5N+TrAbzhehv7Irnrr9u4mIzsTwHsoIWNMjR8rqmkKBOpn2GP2NhpJtgstiRxFpdNbW7bYlhFMkirtwShzcFsEwkDQZogNCvQtSmMce2yZYBWVGS1icEsBIFdyDh+mPj5qx+QaP4u5IpwoSF/AuRq


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Funda said:


> Bazz, what's the nail bag reference mate?


 Alan its builders talk, when on site you carry your nails in a nail bag , and being HAMMERheads you might get nailed, ,,,,,,aaawwwww wait a minute , i mucked that up   :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Yeah, I'd be in that. Even if we have to raft-up to catch the buggers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK lets organise something then, I'm keen!

Bazz, it didnt click because I havnt seen a chippy use a nail in years, it's all metal framework these days.

Bring on the hammerheads for this lumphead I say :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

he he he he he just as well i hung up my nail bag years ago, 'lumphead' he he he he , cheeky bugger ALAN


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUiVGHgAACxfgAAScIWAAoEomAo/7/+gMAD1tIimRp6T0T1ADRoAADRMk9JkjMpkA0BkPUGmiTQYImmg0A0GgYKMKKVqbxwGeqaqLDHV7/AySr4ObzJ3w7kktpjSOhKIgYhTtBeETV8GBmrVs2Fl+bkwg9qxK0QRSliOpwjYJvOWEGO0QVQTY46Z5LqY5vSQ0pxX8izAeqRrE3X1swKgsAnP8MZEB9MqINjLJDi2KSuUPySZLgIPo+npbVFSMRaA8lXoXmRmbxqZY3TjbP6jTGAk0F760iQcFrGDAukwcBAiAfearBIPESEuIlirOqxVcGoxNK9yfxdyRThQkEiVGHg=


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Not sure they'll be around that long, I'd imagine they are schooling and migrating like hammers do.

This w'end I'm staying local but the following will be going coastal, going to put a couple of proposed trips up for this w'end tomorrow once things are worked out with a couple of Sydney dudes.

I'm keen for a Blackrock venture too, used to fish it regularly in my tinny a few years ago and always got a decent feed, trennant reef isnt far from there either and holds some massive kings this time of year.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > OK lets organise something then, I'm keen!
> ...


Fantastic show Red....you'll love it!!!!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Funda.....very keen to try for someting larger like a hammer head. Look fwd to seeing the proposed what and whens.


----------

